# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Следователей попросили найти на Mail.ru детскую порнографию

## SDA

Следственный комитет при прокуратуре РФ проверит работу почтового сервиса Mail.ru. Группа граждан обратилась в ведомство с заявлением, что на сервисе выявлены "архивы детской и младенческой порнографии". Об этом пишет газета "Ведомости" в пятницу, 10 апреля. 

По данным издания, в четверг, 9 апреля, несколько частных лиц подали заявление в СКП, в котором попросили изучить содержимое интернет-портала Mail.ru. На этом ресурсе, говорится в документе (копия заявления и все приложения имеются в распоряжении редакции), выявлены "архивы детской и младенческой порнографии". Заявители утверждают, что материалы (тексты, фотографии, видео) находятся в открытом доступе для всех зарегистрированных пользователей без ограничения возраста. 

Весь этот контент был размещен пользователями социальной сети Мой мир@Mail.ru в различных сообществах. К заявлению в качестве доказательства приложены нотариально заверенная копия протокола осмотра сайта Mail.ru, компакт-диск с сохраненными страницами с порнографическим содержанием. 

Заявители просят СКП провести расследование и возбудить дело по статье 242.1 Уголовного кодекса. Она предусматривает лишение свободы от трех до восьми лет за изготовление, хранение в целях публичной демонстрации или рекламирования порнографических материалов с изображением несовершеннолетних до 14 лет. 

Сотрудник СКП подтвердил "Ведомостям", что заявление получено, и оно будет рассмотрено в соответствии с законом. 

Вице-президент Mail.ru Анна Артамонова рассказала изданию, что в компанию пока не поступало никаких запросов от правоохранительных органов. Она пояснила , что нежелательные материалы размещали пользователи портала. 

Тем не менее, как отмечает газета "Ведомости", Артамонова не смогла объяснить, почему содержащие детскую порнографию материалы не удалялись, несмотря на то что еще на прошлой неделе первые сообщения об этом появились в блогосфере (в сообщениях имеется нецензурная лексика). Значительная часть контента была удалена с ресурса лишь в четверг, 9 апреля. 

Представитель Алишера Усманова (контролирует около 15 процентов акций Mail.ru) в беседе с изданием назвал размещение таких материалов возмутительным и пообещал разобраться, как такое могло произойти. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/04/10/moimir/

http://blogs.mail.ru/community/silik...EB3423D1F.html  нет слов, захотелось  :237:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

> По данным издания, в четверг, 9 апреля, несколько частных лиц подали заявление в СКП, в котором попросили изучить содержимое интернет-портала Mail.ru.


они сговорились что-ли?))

----------


## herzn

> они сговорились что-ли?))


Угу. Флешмоб.
На самом деле, учитывая возраст основных посетитителей mail.ru, там всяко можно "поохотится".
И это кошмарно.
И что с этим делать пока не ясно.

----------


## Kacnep

> Угу. Флешмоб.


Согласен.



> И что с этим делать пока не ясно.


Да ни чего с этим сделать не возможно,ИМХО.Цензура и проверка тут ни чего ни даст. Ну будут называть..."Мокрая киска","Золотой дождь","Лолита и детский мир"... и т.д. и т.п....
Тут МОЗГИ менять надо, и главное знание и культуру(воспитание)ИМХО.

----------


## valho

Пару недель назад предлагали вступить в сообщество, до этого никогда ничего не предлагали, всё было спокойно да и мне там бесполезно что то предлагать...даже друзей иногда удаляю  :Smiley:

----------


## Numb

В качестве информации к размышлению. От себя, чтобы избежать обвинений в сочувствии педофилам, добавлю: Педофилия и детское порно - это, несомненно, зло и преступление, которое должно быть наказано. Но вот "битва дитями", подобная той, что вокруг mail.ru началась, по-моему, вещь тоже вполне себе мерзкая.

----------


## SDA

Если отбросить эмоции и проанализировать ситуацию с правой точки зрения, то можно прийти к одному из выводов:
Если в результате доследственной проверки, СКП не найдет состава преступления по ст.242.1 УК и откажет в возбуждении уголовного дела, сервис Mail.ru может смело вчинить иски инициативной группе о клевете и соответственно ущербе репутации и недополучении прибыли.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> может смело вчинить иски инициативной группе о клевете и соответственно ущербе репутации и недополучении прибыли.


 И до самой своей смерти квартирант будет сыпать юридическими словечками, которых понаберется в разных присутственных местах, будет говорить не "наказывается" а "наказуется", не "поступок", а "деяние". Себя будет называть не "товарищ Жуков", как положено ему со дня рождения, а "потерпевшая сторона". Но чаще всего и с особенным наслаждением он будет произносить выражение "вчинить иск". И жизнь его, которая и прежде не текла мoлoкoм и медом, станет совсем уже дрянной (c)  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> И до самой своей смерти квартирант будет сыпать юридическими словечками, которых понаберется в разных присутственных местах, будет говорить не "наказывается" а "наказуется", не "поступок", а "деяние". Себя будет называть не "товарищ Жуков", как положено ему со дня рождения, а "потерпевшая сторона". Но чаще всего и с особенным наслаждением он будет произносить выражение "вчинить иск". И жизнь его, которая и прежде не текла мoлoкoм и медом, станет совсем уже дрянной (c)


+1 :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Вот вам доказательство:



> В Ростове-на-Дону автомобиль «Москвич» перевернулся возле автобусной остановки.
> 
> Как сообщили агентству «Интерфакс-юг» в Главном управлении МЧС РФ по Ростовской области, инцидент произошел на улице Текучева. В результате ДТП пострадали 13 человек. В настоящее время все пострадавшие доставлены в местные больницы. Один ребенок находится в реанимации.
> 
> На место аварии прибыл наряд ДПС для выяснения обстоятельств.


Внизу добавлены комментарии от одного типчика под названием 



> Алисочка Писееечкааа 12-04-2009 18:47 (ссылка)
> Re:
> Вот нашла фото с места событий - med.spb.to ......... .........Просто ЖЕЕЕСТЬ!!!!!..... ........ .........


Ссылка вёдёт на непонятный порно-сайт в том числе с детской порнографией, но там скорей всего этого нет просто картинки якобы можно скачать заплатив смс, данный аакаунт существует очень давно и постоянно пишет такие комменты на разные ресурсы, жалобы на него игноряться, но комменты вроде удаляют
http://radikal.ru/F/s54.radikal.ru/i...6d423.jpg.html

----------


## valho

И ещё немного



> В Эмиратах убит еще один россиянин
> Возможно, он имел отношение к оружейному бизнесу Виктора Бута
> 
> Полюбившиеся нашим туристам Арабские Эмираты грозят превратиться из райского курортного уголка в место криминальных разборок россиян.  Еще у всех на слуху странная история с убийством в Дубае Героя России Сулима Ямадаева (все подробности — на сайте kp.ru), как из Шарджи пришла весть о насильственной смерти еще одного российского гражданина — владельца грузовой авиакомпании Phoenix Евгения Хопрова.
> .....

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Это в сущности говорит об одном - что на крупных порталах типа mail.ru администрация экономит на фильтрах, анализаторах и модераторах. Пример - тот самый сайт med.spb.to, я его прогнал через мой порнометрическую систему, вердикт через 5 мс - что сам сайт является пустышкой и показывает сторонний контент через IFRAME, и что показывает он содержимое с hттp://kiska.tv/video/, и что это  самое содержимое "тянет" на 25550 единиц порно-рейтинга по оценкам машины, в данном случае по 35 (!!) независимым критериям (все, что выше 5000 - гарантированный порносайт, нормальные сайты получают рейтинги от 0 до 500). 
Остается риторический вопрос - что мешает поставить подобную машинку на mail.ru и сканировать любой ведущий за пределы портала URL и любой пост на самом портале на предмет его порнушности, ненормативной лексики и прочего безобразия.

----------


## valho

Ещё пишут рекламы всяких лохотронов, отправь типа смс на 4460 всё бесплатно, получишь бонус, одному написал на мой мир в гостевой книге, мне в ответ прислали спама и одно письмо с эксплойтом.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Это в сущности говорит об одном - что на крупных порталах типа mail.ru администрация экономит на фильтрах, анализаторах и модераторах.


По-моему дело тут не в экономии, а в боязни потери хоть какой-то доли популярности. Для этого администрация пренебрегла всеми правилами.

То что проект mail.ru себя дискредитировал уже давно у меня сомнений не вызывает. Возьмем love.mail.ru. Оказывается для того, чтобы снять проститутку в Узбекистане проще всего зайти именно туда. Более 2/3 всех анкет - это анкеты девушек легкого поведения. Администрация об этом прекрасно знает, но не хочет ничего предпринимать, так как это им выгодно. Благодаря таким вещам растет и популярность. Все обращения к администрации проекта касательно этого вопроса ровным счетом ничего не дали. Ответили что знают об этом, но ничего поделать не могут.

Со стороны правоохранительных органов был предпринят ряд практических и организационных мер, позволяющих хоть как-то контролировать ситуацию. Однако ситуация осложняется тем, что в последнее время проституция стала более организованной.

Хочется также отметить, что размещением анкет занимаются не сами жрицы любви. Как правило, после размещения анкеты она какое-то время находится на сайте love.mail.ru, но через некоторое время удаляется и на ее месте появляется новая. Также происходит постоянная смена телефонных номеров. Тут предпочтение отдается компаниям МТС и Билайн. Все это так или иначе затрудняет борьбу с проституцией.

В Узбекистане борьба ведется не только с теми кто желает продать, но и с теми ко желает купить. В поисках девушки для развлечений можно нарваться на сотрудников правоохранительных органов.

----------


## SDA

"Древнейшая" профессия неискоренима  :Smiley:  даже в странах живущих по закону шариата есть случаи проституции (несмотря на то что пойманные забиваются камнями, если не ошибаюсь), а что уж там говорить про "светские страны".
Так что love.mail.ru. не пример, тем более такие объявления делаются в завуалированной форме (досуг, ищу состоятельного друга и т.д.) и определить характер встречи (квалифицировать сделку по продаже услуг) можно только при встрече "договаривающихся сторон". Поэтому на мой взгляд в данных случаях для администрации mail.ru глупо и неадекватно брать на себя роль цензора, если только объявления  не явное порно/продажа соответствующих услуг с прейскурантом  :Smiley:  или педофилия.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Поэтому на мой взгляд в данных случаях для администрации mail.ru глупо и неадекватно брать на себя роль цензора, если только объявления  не явное порно/продажа соответствующих услуг с прейскурантом


Зайдите и посмотрите, а потом скажите поменялось Ваше мнение или нет. И потом, на ком тогда должна быть эта роль цензора?

----------


## SDA

> Зайдите и посмотрите, а потом скажите поменялось Ваше мнение или нет. И потом, на ком тогда должна быть эта роль цензора?


На правоохранительных органах, с проведением соответствующей экспертизы квалифицирующей подобного рода объявления на факт порно,услуг проституции и педофилии для возбуждения уголовного дела в соответствии с статьями УК по размещающим обьявления и административные санкции юридическому лицу(веб-ресурсу)за предоставление места для такого рода объявлений, блогов и т.п.
Ну и заявления сознательных граждан в правоохранительные органы, всякие общественные компании например ...нет проституции и сексуальной эксплуатации женщин.... :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> ормальные сайты получают рейтинги от 0 до 500


а сколько ВИ получает по порно-рейтингу?)))

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а сколько ВИ получает по порно-рейтингу?)))


Сам сайт - около нуля (0-50), а вот данная тема - 4700 - 5200 (в зависимости от момента сканирования - конекретно сейчас 5200), что говорит о том, что машина уверенно понимает, что в данной теме идет обсуждение вопросов порнографии

----------


## Макcим

> Пример - тот самый сайт med.spb.to, я его прогнал через мой порнометрическую систему.


Какая практическая польза от такой системы? Вы куда-то сообщаете о таких сайтах, их закрывают или просто статистика?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Какая практическая польза от такой системы? Вы куда-то сообщаете о таких сайтах, их закрывают или просто статистика?


Практической пользы много - для задач фильтрации и классификации трафика пользователей в частности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

> На правоохранительных органах, с проведением соответствующей экспертизы квалифицирующей подобного рода объявления на факт порно,услуг проституции и педофилии для возбуждения уголовного дела в соответствии с статьями УК по размещающим обьявления и административные санкции юридическому лицу(веб-ресурсу)за предоставление места для такого рода объявлений, блогов и т.п.


Тогда странно то, что они до сих пор никак не реагируют. У нас уже давно бы все прикрыли.

----------

